# Bestwood



## oldie (Mar 5, 2007)

Help, where does a Oldie( 55) new to Nottingham score, WITHOUT CAUSING PARONIA? Help


----------



## bigbudeddie (Mar 5, 2007)

haha probably not going to happen. People see this and think PIG straight away. Specially as you only have one comment..... Pig?


----------



## oldie (Mar 5, 2007)

your right, but Its not my paronia I was thinking of! I can see why people are suspicious, but evev accepting your somewhat unhelpful comments, I know there is a way round my problem. all I want to do is have a smoke..in peace..relaxed...and sailing on a magic carpet

regrds
un paronoid


----------



## potroast (Mar 6, 2007)

Either the corner tavern, ... or Amsterdam.


----------

